# Better Emperor Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh man im not too fond of scorpions after being in el paso. how big is that one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> oh man im not too fond of scorpions after being in el paso. how big is that one
> [snapback]815701[/snapback]​


3.5 - 4"

just his main body


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing looks wicked!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hottness man, i love emps


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Evil looking beast.


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

if you try to pick him up can he sting you with his tail?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

MAN that thing is sweet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhatom said:


> if you try to pick him up can he sting you with his tail?
> [snapback]841625[/snapback]​











but emporer scorpion venom is equal to a be sting
if u are allergic to bee stings then the sting may be deadly
but when u handle them use tweezers to pick them up from there tails


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just pic mine up, just below his stinger with my bare hands


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mine passed away a week or so ago


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a friend with a small scorpion collection before they become illegal in my city. He had some that were especially nasty. Not sure of all the names, but they came from different locales around the world... He'd just use these tight fitting, but incredibly tough, leather gloves to handle the scorpions. Even when they tried they couldn't break the leather. God bless cows.


----------

